# Socionics: offering some language help.



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Obv a certain percentage of the "machine translations" you'll find online are rather lacking.

I haven't time to tackle huge articles, but figured I'd make a quick post to see if anyone wants translations of shorter stuff, such as specific sections within. I could probably do a few for fun.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 18, 2009)

Check these first:
Lot's of information in good English at http://en.socionics.ru/
also check the article archive at www.the16types.info
www.socionics.us has partial translations of original works.

I'm interested in type descriptions. There are not really any good ones in English. I can manage to read these russian descriptions through google translate, but it is no joy:
http://socionics.kiev.ua/type_description/


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks ozu! You did a good job translating the paragraph in the other thread. I wish they'd hire you to translate all the Socionics books and articles.

I bought the translation of "Understanding the People Around You: An Introdution to Socionics," by Ekaterina Filatova, but didn't find it of much help in understanding Socionics. I've since read that her ideas aren't particularly mainstream within the Socionics community.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

hey ozu, if you would like to offer your time with translation check out this Articles section on Socionics forum
there are several people translating stuff and posting it there ... this way everybody studying Socionics can have access to your translations, so if you'd like to make some contributions it would be great!!!


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

Sleepy said:


> I'm interested in type descriptions. There are not really any good ones in English.


well, i think the ones that i wrote are fairly good, though incomplete.

Main Page - WSWiki


----------

